# anyone have extra levimasole?



## Mongo (Aug 2, 2014)

The earliest I can get levimasole from my source to treat my fish with worms is august 16th. I think I need to dose sooner as there are lots of visible worms. Does anyone have any they could sell me? it's for a 6g tank. Thanks very much


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Try the farm stores. The mill store in chilliwack. See if they have pig
De wormer or pigeon dewormer. 


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok you can use scurrilous which is pigeon dewormer . What most use.
It's prazziquantal and levimasole. There's a distributor in burnaby .
Garden chemicals.
But they most
Likely distribute to farm stores. .theres a buckerfields in abbotsford . I'm gonna check it out for myself.
Also the mill
Store I'm chilliwack I buy chicken feed from. If I find something I'll let you know

Here. Read this article. Found a source and it also has info on usage.

http://forum.simplydiscus.com/showthread.php?110168-Looking-for-Levamisole-in-Canada

There's a Canada vet site that has avitrol. Bird dewormer. But I just remembered we got some from a vet in Coquitlam. We told him it was for our fish and he gave us a bit. We used it to get rid of a parasite . Hydra that kills shrimp in our shrimp tank. I have directions for measuring on my computer I think.if not simplydiscus forum has it if you search dosage for avitrol or levimasole . 
Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## Mongo (Aug 2, 2014)

April thanks so much. Checking these out...


----------



## Mongo (Aug 2, 2014)

I don't have regular car access so it's tough for me to get to the feed places. I dig some digging online and ended up ordering this.

Worm-Enda Poultry Wormer 125 ml

It's a bird dewormer for water that has levimasole in it. The company is listed as having a Vancouver address so I hope their warehouse is here as well. Hopefully it'll ship fast. I called around to a few vet places but no one could help. I also called Tisol but they just recommended a homeopathic remedy.

Hopefully this will arrive quickly and do the trick. So far the fish is still eating well and seems pretty active.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Check with pat at Canadian aquatics or eBay. Will take a couple weeks from eBay though.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Pat is away. Hence she's looking elsewhere


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## Mongo (Aug 2, 2014)

No worries - I'm going to try that bird medication and see how it goes. It's so great to be back into fish keeping. I'm already wanting a 35 gallon community tank filled with tetras, etc.


----------

